
Web 2.0 Startup Simulator - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/27/web-20-startup-simulator/
======
zach
This is cute and fun, but if you made a startup simulator where you had a burn
rate, dilution, term sheets and multiple rounds of funding... well, okay,
let's face it, it would bore 99.99% of the world.

But it would be very educational and seriously useful to understand all this
stuff on an intuitive level for us startup wannabes. Has that been done? It
would be pretty cool, in a front-page-of-Hacker-News kind of way.

------
Alex3917
Hilarious. Rather predictable, but if you just want the spoiler:

Fcraq nyy lbhe zbarl ba CE crbcyr. Gura nggraq ohooyrpba hagvy lbh envfr
rabhtu zbarl gb ohl fvk pbqref naq guerr qrfvtaref. Ohl rirelguvat va gur
zvqqyr pbyhza. Gura ohl n srj zber CE crbcyr naq envfr rabhtu zbarl gb ohl FRB
naq n fhcreobjy nq.

~~~
Goladus
I'll admit that I didn't expect to see "Crotchsphere, Inc"

------
imp
I won by just paying for CPM advertising without buying any coders...

------
daniel-cussen
This baby is truly awesome. I just think things should be more balanced out;
there are too many positive feedback mechanisms that make the game go bonkers.

------
motoko
I just kept buying PR people and raising money at bubble con without doing
anything else... and made billions. Didn't do anything else except buy a
couple superbowl ads to win the game!

